# Lawn Phix Journal



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

​April 13th. First Application of Kelp4Less ExtremeBlend


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

April 15th. Two days post Kelp4Less application​


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

May 9th, 2019 - 3.5 weeks post first Kelp4Less application​


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

Lawn Phix - June 4, 2019. Jonathan Green Black Beauty + GCI TTTF. Location: Massachusetts


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

May 26, 2019​


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

*July 2, 2019*


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

*Fertilization to date (7/5/2019)*

*Total Nitrogen*: 2.85 lbs. 

Milorganite

Bay State

Lesco Starter Fert

*Micronutrients*: Kelp4Less

Extreme Blend

Organic Humic Acid

Calcium Carbonate

Molasses Powder

*Fungicides*:

Scott's DiseaseEx

Propicanizole - 2oz./1,000

*Herbicides*:

Prodiamine 0-0-7

Dimension 19-0-7

Speedzone

*Insecticides*:

Merit (Imidacloprid)

Bifen I/T


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

FREE Lawn Care Guide for Cool Season Lawns
https://lawnphix.com/lawn-care/free-cool-season-lawn-care-guide/


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

*2021 UPDATES (new house)*



3/27: Prodiamine 65WDG

4/3: Kelp4Less Aeration + Yucca

4/11: Kelp4Less Carbon Phix (3 lbs./1,000)

4/17: Kelp4Less Heavy Hitter

5/2: Liquid Acelepryn (0.37 oz./1,000

5/2: Kelp4Less Green Balance

*Upcoming Apps*

5/5: Artavia 2SC

5/9: Kelp4Less Carbon Phix

5/29: Propiconazole 14.3

5/28: Kelp4Less Green Balance

Link to full calendar on Google Docs


New kelp4Less Lawn Care Products 2021


----------

